# Key fob affecting theft deterrent system



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

alohatwou said:


> Hope someone can help me with this. One of our FOB keys for our 2012 Cruze LT had the "open" button crack around the rubber, and eventually fell out. So, when I used the flip key to enter the car, it would set off the alarm until I pushed the close button on the FOB. I learned how to stop this alarm from going off by first hitting the truck open button, before sticking in the flip key to open the door. This worked for a few days. But then, we noticed the turn signal lights, and sometimes a short honk of the horn, occurring. This ran down the battery and I recharged it several times before I finally disconnected the negative battery cable to prevent the battery from running down. In the mean time, I ordered a new 30 dollar FOB key on line and awaited it to come in. When I received it, it came with a warning paper to NOT take the FOB key into the dealer, as many dealers rip people off (in their history and opinion) by claiming this new key doesn't work and you must buy a key and have it programmed at the dealer. (Doesn't apply to some dealers, who are apparently honest.) We did as they suggested and contacted an automotive locksmith locally; two different companies quoted us the same price ($125--both claimed they were half the price of the dealer's cost). They cut the new key, and programmed it, and it worked fine. Note, we had two FOB keys of which neither would stop the blinking turn signal light nor the occasional horn honk after the bad key was used. Anyway, we hoped the reprogramming of the new key and cutting the flip key blank would stop the problem we were having (dash light indicated "theft deterrent system problem" or something like that). Now, that dash warning light doesn't seem to come on, but, the stinking blinking turn signal still comes on along with an occasional and intermittent honk. Note, this turn signal light doesn't come on but every few minutes. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?? I called the dealer because my wife said according to the manual it says you must take it into the dealer. (Groan!) Sure enough, I explained the problem to the dealer when setting up an appointment. First thing he said was, we'll need to reprogram the keys (SCAM!!?). I said, why would that be necessary since we have the original key that came with the cruze that is still good?? He seemed at a loss to answer that. Also suspect, when I asked how much it would cost, he originally clearly told me $35 up...then, later in the conversation changed that to $75 up, which really pissed me off because he denied he never said $35. I hate dealers. Seem so dishonest. Please help me!!


Welcome to the forum, sorry to hear about the issues. You might want to double check the health of the car battery, when the car battery starts dying, all kinds of weird electrical issue may occur. There's also a TSB on a loose negative battery terminal cable which may be causing the computer to receive improper voltages, that might also be worth looking into.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A good dealer would charge you 55 bucks for a new fob keyed to fit your Cruze according to your VIN number, you laid out 150 bucks?

Sure sounds like an electrical problem to me since you said both old and new fob's are doing this. Those crazy microcontrollers go nuts without the proper voltage and can be more than just the negative battery cable. How about all those made in China point contact relays in the underhood fuse/relay box?

Learned something else new about the Cruze I didn't know before, those hacksaw blade type tools work just fine slid through the driver's side door to unlock the door. Since I had the keys to my totaled Cruze, adjuster used those to get inside the car. Though these new locks prevented this, and so much for the anti-thief. This is what they look like.










Just go near that inside door button you can't open from the inside, hook and pull it up from the outside.


----------

